# Life Without Secrets, No Private Thoughts



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

This is for those of you who are so adamant about only caring about the "truth"


Lets say we developed to the point where we could hear each others thoughts. Yes I know it's realistically not likely, that is not the point of this thread so you have no need to point this out to me. :laughing:


What would life be like? Would we become closer as a species? They say the biggest issue in conflict is a failure to communicate. Well that may be true to a certain extent but I see a situation like this way as a very dangerous thing. I think people would become isolated in order to prevent others from knowing what they were truly thinking. But this is just my perspective, there are those out there that never have a bad thought about another person, and those people are rare, but how would they feel if they knew what others thought about them?


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

That would make things so much easier in some senses! I would no longer struggle with how to tell my best friend to kick his shady girlfriend to the curb and be with me instead! :laughing:

However.... When my boss fed me a load of BS.... It'd be hard for me to contain the "you're so full of shit," thoughts....


----------



## Memphisto (Jan 27, 2010)

I would definitely be one of those people who isolated myself so others wouldn't hear my thoughts... I often think things I don't really mean just because of the mood I'm in at that moment. I would hate for somebody to hear those thoughts and take them literally. And I would really hate to hear everything that everybody thinks about me. I'm a sensitive bunny....  I'm a very intuitive person so I usually figure out the truth in time anyway...​


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

I think it would make it a much scarier world. We're watched enough as it is, the UK is like bloody Big Brother with all those CCTV cams and France is following the same path now. Just imagine if people could read our minds... We could be thrown in prison or worse just because of our thoughts. I mean who has never thought something terrible about another person when really angry? Lots of people jokingly imagine shooting the president - with a thought police, or a mind-reading police, all those people would be immediately interned, even if they hadn't actually planned on acting upon their thoughts...

It would be terrible if anyone ever found an easy way of reading other people's thoughts... *shudders*


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

I want to know what you all are thinking that is so horrific?!


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

We all have dark impulses. None of us wants them. Yet attempts to suppress them can turn them into agents of harm. Be forewarned: Forces at work in our culture's value system may be making us more vulnerable to forbidden thoughts--and less able to cope with them.

Have you ever thought of cheating on your spouse? What about slapping an obnoxious colleague? Or ramming some jerk on the freeway? Have you ever had thoughts about taboo or wild wex? Or divorce? Or leaving home? What about harming someone close? Or even harming yourself? Then there are the tamer varieties: Who has not gloated over someone else's misfortune or coveted a neighbor's house, car, or flashy lifestyle when we want to picture ourselves as perfectly content?

Most of us will never act out our forbidden impulses. Yet just the fact that we can think such thoughts may be so disturbing that we make Herculean efforts to repress them, to keep them secret


----------



## mutton (Jan 21, 2010)

It would be complete chaos. Think of all those times when you have conflicting ideas, random thoughts that pop up out of nowhere, half-formed opinions and ideas....they're not something you want out in the open most of the time. This theoretical world would have many things that would normally leave our minds quickly- say that flash of anger or lust- being seen by all. We would have to also evolve to be a very forgiving and slow to judge people in order not to be living in constant fear and hatred. If we did not evolve both together most people would probably end up in isolation.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh crap. Of the things you listed that I would actually do... I did already. :blushed: I am kind of twisted when it comes to certain things though. I highly doubt I'll ever marry again because I don't really handle commitments well. I didn't cheat on my spouse, but I cheated on boyfriends in the past... And I already got divorced... I really don't think marriage is what it used to be, unless you are a serious Catholic. 

I don't know, I guess most things just roll off my back. And another thing I'm going to do soon that I've thought about doing... Putting the house up for sale since my ex keeps avoiding me when I know he's been declined yet again. All I've got to do is show my Realtor a copy of the divorce decree, and she'll take it from there. :happy:


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

If we could all hear each others' thoughts we'd find it fascinating at first, but we'd eventually kill each other to get a little privacy and save ourselves some sanity.


----------



## humblefolks (Feb 4, 2010)

Personally, I'd be OK with that. I'm a visual thinker and my thoughts are pictures most of the time anyway, you can't really "hear" them. :tongue:

But joking aside, I think the world would have been so much more of a chaos than it already is, if everyone's thoughts were out in the open. I don't think it's a good idea.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

I'd gladly welcome such a world. I don't know how you're supposed to handle so much voices though.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

well considering how quickly the brain processes thought, it would be faster than actually verbalizing words. And while you may welcome it for yourself that would not impact the way it would effect other people. So while you may be the exception you would still likely be isolated by everyone else because they would still not want you to hear their thoughts.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

All I have to say is.... Right now it's a good thing my ex can't hear my thoughts.... He'd be hearing a lot of negativity concerning him. Although... It'd be nice to hear his thoughts, I'm not even sure if THAT would be the truth though.


----------



## In a Quandary (Dec 26, 2009)

I, like Turran, would gladly welcome such a world. The (understated) problem of miscommunication would thus no longer exist.

However, as mutton said, humanity as a whole would have to attain an exceptional level of spiritual, intellectual and moral maturity in order for us to accept this power, let alone wield it effectively. In such a scenario, there would not be any need for private thoughts because everyone would be in harmony with one another.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

In a Quandary said:


> I, like Turran, would gladly welcome such a world. The (understated) problem of miscommunication would thus no longer exist.
> 
> However, as mutton said, humanity as a whole would have to attain an exceptional level of spiritual, intellectual and moral maturity in order for us to accept this power, let alone wield it effectively. In such a scenario, there would not be any need for private thoughts because everyone would be in harmony with one another.



do you really believe humans are capable of such a thing? It sounds more like side-stepping the actual hypothetical situation because as we are now you know it would be a terrible thing.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

The world wold fall apart...
Imagine if you could read every secret and horrible thing in everyones mind and they could read yours. I would be destroyed because most of my knowledge is persuasive thinking which people will figure out what im trying to do..


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm so thankful we can't hear each other or be heard by others. I personally don't believe that are people who have never thought a bad thing about another person, unless they are infants. From the time we're toddlers, we have bad thuoghts about others. Countless thoughts, ugly, hateful, lusty, fearful, judgemental, boastful, covetous, creative, inventive, malicious, jealous and loving thoughts, trip over eachother constantly in our minds. We could never recall them all, thankfully. 

We're protected by not being able to be known fully. It assures our choice, who we will share ourselves with. And even with the ones we share the most with, we do not share it all.


----------



## In a Quandary (Dec 26, 2009)

Ideally, we would be able to communicate telepathically (as to avoid miscommunication by misinterpretation) - and limit the type of information transmitted. But I realize I am digressing here. :laughing:


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

If you could hear people's thoughts *without *knowing who thinks them, this would apply in real life too.










Either way, I doubt that the self as we know it would continue to exist.


----------



## candidkamino (Feb 12, 2010)

There are inconsistencies between our thoughts and actions for a reason and I think that with such honesty it would be easy to forget this. I wonder if we would start to monitor our thoughts (control impulse to become more socially acceptable). Fear caused by loss of privacy would yield thoughts governed by fear and inhibition... causing freedom of thought to be lost. 

however their are many things that exist do to silence... which would no longer function. haha on a side note intellectual discrimination would occur... 

I think if we were privy to everyone's thoughts we would all feel closer or more understanding of one another, however this could breed complacency and apathy... majority does not make a certain attitude/thought right.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

My thoughts would be pictures. So, no. We'd still be in the same place. :tongue:


----------



## Phoenix400 (Sep 19, 2009)

Screw that. Everybody has secrets. Everybody has dark thoughts that they choose not to act on. Things they think but won't say out loud because its really just a fleeting thought or a moment of anger. Somebody who claims to have never had negative thoughts about another person is lying, to you and to themselves. 

If we could all read each others thoughts, there'd probably just be a lot more people pissed off at each other and/or killing each other. Probably need more insane asylums too. Most people can barely handle the thoughts in their OWN head. 

Also, it'd take the fun out of meeting new people. Half the fun and a large part of the interest in relationships is learning about your partner. Just being able to snatch out the other person's thoughts would be such a cop-out. BORING!!!


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

There would be a lot fewer people asking me questions at work. :laughing:


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

At least when people fart in elevators you'd be able to tell who did it. Smelly bastards.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

GroovyShamrock said:


> At least when people fart in elevators you'd be able to tell who did it. Smelly bastards.


But what if the bombardier's telltale thought equates to "Mmm"? Would you be comfortable standing next to him possessing an intimate awareness of the degree to which he savors his own aroma?


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

If it weren't for my natural protection I've developed then I'd share everything that's about me right now. I can picture myself doing it. It's amazing. Yet I don't do it. Perhaps everyone would feel this way? I'm inclined to believe people "put restrictions on themselves" mostly for protective reasons, or because that's how they've learned to cope with the world they live in & that we share.

Sometimes I willingly "take the risk" (it's not really a risk to be honest) and choose to share. I cherish those moments. If the context these moments are in has personal meaning to me then that makes it extra special .


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

The very essence of humanity would be lost..
We are not a collective in an insect type sense.
We thrive on individuality and our best comes out when that is nurtured.

I would not want to live in a world where we had no secrets or private thought..


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

Hearing each others thoughts wouldn't necessarily mean uncovering truths, I would think, if we could we could, we would learn to adapt and if anything become more manipulative of others.


----------



## candidkamino (Feb 12, 2010)

Mercurius said:


> If it weren't for my natural protection I've developed then I'd share everything that's about me right now. I can picture myself doing it. It's amazing. Yet I don't do it. Perhaps everyone would feel this way? I'm inclined to believe people "put restrictions on themselves" mostly for protective reasons, or because that's how they've learned to cope with the world they live in & that we share.
> 
> *I can relate. Having the courage to vocalize your beliefs is incredibly satisfying and exhilarating... you are acting in accordance with your spirit.. allowing it to manifest in the world. *
> 
> ...


** well if your listeners are sensitive... otherwise sometimes things are best left unsaid. *


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Zen master Dogen writes that within the universe, nothing remains concealed after awakening. This is pretty much exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

Has anyone played Knights of the Old Republic II? This thread reminds me of the party NPC character Atton, who would constantly count things, make lists and play cards in his head to keep Jedi from reading his mind. :tongue:


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

*GroovyShamrock*



> I think it would make it a much scarier world. We're watched enough as it is, the UK is like bloody Big Brother with all those CCTV cams and France is following the same path now. Just imagine if people could read our minds... We could be thrown in prison or worse just because of our thoughts. I mean who has never thought something terrible about another person when really angry? Lots of people jokingly imagine shooting the president - with a thought police, or a mind-reading police, all those people would be immediately interned, even if they hadn't actually planned on acting upon their thoughts...
> 
> It would be terrible if anyone ever found an easy way of reading other people's thoughts... *shudders*


Amen to that!


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I value honesty a lot, but I also don't think it would be good if we could all read each other's thoughts. Maybe it would be nice to find it easier to understand people and empathize more, but that's not the same thing.


----------



## Ubbo (Apr 22, 2011)

People might develop a skill to hide one's real thoughts when they are in the company of others. Or the sales of tin-foil hats that block the brainwaves from leaking around would skyrocket. Or people would shift away from face-to-face communication into online messaging. Or perhaps people would care more of each other and they wouldn't think ill of others anymore. This is an interesting thought-experiment.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

I wouldn't want to read other people's thoughts. With the Internet, most things are already not private. If we can't be private in our own heads, well, just kill me now. And besides, you do not want to read my thoughts. My thoughts alone will put everyone's brain on overdrive, it's just so random and crazy. Also, I don't think I need to read other people's thoughts to know what they're thinking or feeling. I'm pretty intuitive for a Sensor, sometimes I just *know* stuff about people that they try to hide or keep from me.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

I think it would be very hard to develop as an individual, constantly being bombarded by the thoughts, opinions and feelings of others, from birth on forward. I think over time we might become, in a sense, one organism. Egoless. One that sheds individuals like we shed skin cells. You know what that reminds me of?

The Borg

(where did the image go?)


----------



## Keg (Jun 4, 2010)

Society was built on lies. Politicians anybody? And if someone invented an apparatus that cloaks ones thoughts then it that person would have unlimited power against others. Everybody needs secrets, lives would be ruined other wise.


----------



## Angel (Jun 18, 2011)

Let's just say there are things in my head that you really _don't_ wanna see. 

I've had intrusive thoughts about violence and torture since I was in my teens. I don't know what causes them, but I know that during an "attack" there is nothing I can do to get them out of my head. The lack of control is always disconcerting, and the subject matter freaks me out (i.e., "Am I gonna do that stuff?") but I think I've adapted over time. The people who would be reading my mind? Not so much.


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

I definitely wouldn't want to read thoughts, or have anyone read mine. Although I wouldn't say no to being able to exchange thoughts on a voluntary basis, say, with my guy. 

But to have a free-flowing and constant exchange? That would mean the end of surprises!


----------



## AJ2011 (Jun 2, 2011)

It would be awesome! I once wrote a short story on this premise.

Once everyone knows what the other is thinking, action will be much more spontaneous / honest. Life will be straightforward.

Secrets are kept to maintain a pretense of control, whereas in reality there is no control. That part of humanity will be forever lost, thankfully.


----------



## avatarphen (Mar 25, 2011)

lol i got so distracted by your avatar i forgot to read the description~


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

I would kill myself. I have tons of secrets. It would be such a shame if somebody would find out about all of them.

For example: I would do anything to avoid the human like Mao (Code Geass). He could find out about ANY of my toughts.


----------



## athenasgriffin (Jul 15, 2011)

The world would fall into chaos if people had no private thoughts. People would be killing each other all over the place, for insulting them, their mothers, thinking their daughters are hot, ext.

Sensitive people would never leave their houses because they would be terrified of all the things other people were thinking about them. They would rock back and forth in corners and cry a lot.

It would be funny.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

athenasgriffin said:


> The world would fall into chaos if people had no private thoughts. People would be killing each other all over the place, for insulting them, their mothers, thinking their daughters are hot, ext.
> 
> Sensitive people would never leave their houses because they would be terrified of all the things other people were thinking about them. They would rock back and forth in corners and cry a lot.
> 
> It would be funny.



Mothers daughters are hot...


----------



## LinaLove (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't know how I'd be even able to deal with all of that. I'm a very secretive person, I keep a lot of things to myself and most of times I think mean things that I didn't really mean. If everyone was able to find out all my secrets that I don't want anyone else to know, or were able to invade... my space of thought, I don't think I could keep living on.

I'm also really sensitive so I don't want to know the "real truth". I'd either start living in isolation or just killing myself.


----------



## BloodiedDenizen (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, what do you mean by thoughts? Surface thoughts that express themselves in words or simply expression itself?

By the way, your bug keeps freaking me the crap out. XD


----------



## athenasgriffin (Jul 15, 2011)

@NotSoRighteousRob
I'm so glad that is what you got from my post.


----------



## MoOoLY (Jul 15, 2011)

*@NotSoRighteousRob

The cockroach in your signature seriously scared me *(‘A`) ! I even had a tissue ready to wipe it off >_< !


----------



## whist (Apr 16, 2011)

It's be awful, no one would want to be near eachother. The end of the human species.

And it'd be incredibly boring! How can you play any sort of competitive game with someone if you know their next move? Sports would be done for. All books and movies will be instantly spoilered! Or would people even bother making those books and movies?


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

@_BloodiedDenizen_ & @MoOoLY 
Thanks, I don't think I've ever been happier with a signature than the one I currently have. It has continued to entertain me for quite some time now.

Also at BD, I suppose that would be perspective and depend on the definition of consciousness and subconscious. I believe that regardless of what other thoughts may be going on we designate priorities on certain ones and those would probably be the first to be public. However on a continued level you wouldn't be able to maintain any sense of privacy even if it was only surface thoughts I suppose.

@*athenasgriffin

* Yes I am very skilled at taking several paragraphs and instantly summing them up to one inappropriate comment. Not many people have this talent.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

We would eventually not do bad things knowing others will know what we did or we'd even stop thinking bad things. 

Or maybe we'll end up having no sense of shame about doing or thinking bad things. 

We would be a lot closer as a species without boundaries or lies, but we'd be too vulnerable.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

DO NOT WANT

nope


----------



## socraticraft (Jun 25, 2014)

*Secrets (Mental-Buffers) & a Bufferless Life*

First, I thank you for the intriguing thread. (I trust that hypothetical discourses are as valuable as imagination is to science and entertainment.) 

Second, I agree that poor communication could ruin any relationship or family or business. Yet I do not believe that secrets are the crux for poor communication. Allow me to explain. 

There is a Twilight Zone episode where a woman awaits the results of surgery, a facial operation to appear normal. (Her eyes are wrapped with gauze, and the episode is almost entirely told through her point-of-view.) She soon discovers that the surgery was a failure; yet her face is beautiful and the doctors and nurses are hideously deformed. In the end, she meets a group of her 'kind' and finds acceptance for who she is.

Animals act upon instinct -- use the Id; whereas humans must think or 'try' -- use the Id and Ego and Superego simultaneously. In other words, humans require a sort of _mental-buffer_ to register and rationalize complex data from the everyday experience. The ability to possess a secret, a _buffer_, is then an integral component as a human, irreverent of a given moral compass or psychological disposition. 

Life without the aforementioned _buffer_ could be inhuman or para-human (about the subject of being human). A girlfriend or lover could assume every questionable thought as something true; a colleague could distrust the thought as duplicitous, or full of avarice; a complete stranger could imagine the thought as something malicious, or addressed to them somehow -- raging emotions or a 'bad' day perhaps. This _bufferless-life_ could indirectly demand comparisons, judgments, and prejudices from _buffered-lives_. And this indirect, yet constant, dialectic could require a new undefined set of meanings, a code of ethics in essence. 

I find this need for meaning (after the dust settles from whatever conflicts) that which is most intriguing. Was the rise of colonialism and religion in global history somewhat simultaneous? And if so, was the rise of capitalism a kind of 'soft' death of religion, and a new birth for the role of the individual? I wonder if there is indeed a psychic, linear path for civilization as a whole, one that is inevitable as the progress of time itself. 

My point here is that equipoise is the crux for good communication, and this equipoise is often derailed or reset based on context.* Without secrets, equipoise is more difficult to achieve, and most people are too lazy, or distracted, or uninterested to try. And this majority of people is that which is most challenging for a life without secrets. (After all, who would want to live alone?)


*For example: a 'normal' person could struggle to communicate with the deaf, and feel frustrated to define a new language for communication; and that 'normal' person could find equipoise, and then invent pantomime, illustrations or 'sign-language'.


----------

